
Do people only use 10% of their brains? (2008) - jaredwiener
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-people-only-use-10-percent-of-their-brains/
======
ajaysolleti
How can we increase it? I heard if you use 100% you'll fry.

Another thought is that we do use all of it daily just that we don't know
today on what.

~~~
gus_massa
From the article, it's clear that the "10% use" is only a myth. So:

> _How can we increase it?_ \--> Nah

> _I heard if you use 100% you 'll fry._ \--> No

> _Another thought is that we do use all of it daily just that we don 't know
> today on what._ \--> Probably yes

